# Jesses on Parrot



## eagle96 (Aug 29, 2011)

if you bought a parrot like a macaw and an african grey and it was a bit wild, would it be possible to use falconry jesses restrain the bird, and or would it get injured


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

It would break it's legs. A parrots legs aren't designed to take impact the way a raptors legs are


----------

